# Petit soucis avec presentyourapps



## Tom_Sg (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit soucis j'ai dl presentyourapps, première utilisation tout marche bien super, une petite remove du dock pour chrome ou les applications de mon choix. Et depuis un redémarrage ça ne marche pas, même une fois presentyourapps relancé avec une re-sélection des options rien de rien, le dock s'efface mais se remet aussitôt ...

J'ai besoin de votre aide là !

Ben précisément "là", tu ne l'auras pas, parce qu'il y a un forum pour parler de ce genre d'utilitaires, mais ça n'est pas "Applications" !

On déménage.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2010)

Pitêt incompatibilité avec Snow Leopard.


----------

